# All Nighter stove info. Fischer clone?



## Snotrocket (Sep 18, 2011)

My wife and I bought a new property last month. We're getting away from oil heat and transitioning to wood. The new house has a giant 3 flu (spelling?) chimney in the center of the house. I picked up this All Nighter wood stove that I'm going to be using in the basement to hopefully heat the entire place which is around 2k square feet.

The main thing I'm looking for is a handle for the front. Will any spring handle work? How does it attach and get held on to the steel rod?

Any and all other info would be great!  Here's a few pics of when I picked it up and after a few hours with the wire wheel and grinder. The top is badly pitted and I'm in the process of grinding it all flat again before I sand it and paint it.


----------



## coaly (Sep 19, 2011)

The spring handles simply turn on the direction the spring is wound like threads. They go on easy, don't over do it, only takes a few turns. To remove, latch on the last turn of the spring with a pair of pliers or vice grips. As you turn, the spring loosens as it tries to unwind. You can't take them off by turning the large end, that just allows the spring to grip harder. You must release it by turning the last winding at the end of the spring to release it.
  Woodmans  (Woodmans Associates online) has them in brass or chrome if you can't find them locally. Measure the rod diameter. Most are 1/2". They make springs for different size shafts.
  Yes, All-Nighter was made by an ex Fisher license holder (maker) in New Hampshire.


----------



## missing link (Oct 8, 2011)

My Little Moe has a wooden handle I think this was a stock feature and helped with the UL rating from what I was told from the person I bought this stove  from who sold these stoves back in the day
  my O2 ML


----------



## Ruger357 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was always told that Fischer ripped off All Nighter, but I could be wrong.

Anyway, nice little moe! I have a mid-moe, built like a tank.

Where are your drafts? Did you take them off?

My mid-moe also has a wooden handle.


----------



## Snotrocket (Oct 13, 2011)

I had the drafts off in those pictures to paint them and clean everything up. I replaced the bolts in the door that hold them on as well.

I also put in new fire brick and painted it.

I moved it by myself into my basement about 2 weeks ago. That's right by myself Worse thing I've ever moved.



I stopped into my local stove shop to buy some new brick and to look for a handle and he was almost begging me not to use it. He said that within a couple years it would ruin my clay lined masonry chimney with creosote. He also told me not to use any kind of damper in the stove pipe.

I've had a couple small shoulder fires in the last couple weeks and it seems that 75% of my heat is going up my chimney and that I would benefit from the damper.

I have 2 cords of very dry wood and only plan on using this as a weekend/super cold weather burner.


----------



## Ruger357 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am far from an expert but, I love my stove. It is our primary heater this year (first year, so here's to hoping!) Maybe I don't know what I am doing but my stove has a damper in-line and if I use it the fire smokes out too much. I find I get more heat leaving it open and playing with the drafts on the front. It is 50 outside and 75-80 in my house right now (downstairs is a bone-chilling 97!) 

My project is working on getting my cold air downstairs without fighting the hot air coming up. Currently it all goes through the split foyer (raised ranch w/ stove in basement). I opened my window in the stove room maybe an inch and within 10min I saw the heat rise 5degrees upstairs. 

Again, I am no expert. I just took some advise from a real boss of mine who has been burning wood for longer than you or I would dare speculate.


----------



## glenlloyd (Oct 13, 2011)

If it's really an 'all nighter' why isn't there any smoke coming out of that chimney on the door? There's a moon there so we know it's night!


----------

